# Can I repackage returned electronics?



## T90 (Jan 2, 2021)

We have been out of a lot of electronics due to the high demand for them during the holiday season so lately I’ve only been able to purchase items that had been returned to the store. When the PS5 dropped I missed the drop and ended up being lucky enough to purchase the game after someone had returned it to the service desk. I bought a couple of Nintendo switches that had been returned as well but those were repackaged by guest services (after I asked if I could purchase them) and I also bought an iPad Mini that had been returned and repackaged by guest services. All of these electronics originally used to have a CRC label because they had been opened but I turned them on to see if they worked and I didn’t have an issue with their conditions, so that’s why guest services repackaged and resold them to me. I have worked the service desk for a while as well and had never been told that we weren’t allowed to however, AP did let us know that it’s risky to resell Apple products that had been returned even though they appeared to still be in their original plastic wrap so we were instructed to always CRC them out and not resell them to guest cause they could end up returning the items if they had been tampered with. The iPad mini I bought was a lot smaller than I wanted and so I decided to shop around for something larger either and iPad or an iPad Air. On one night we were lucky enough to have one returned and I asked the service desk if I could buy it and they said yes, the iPad still had the CRC label on it and before I could purchase it the closing team lead ( he’s been with the company for 10+ years) had already took it to the back with the rest of the salvage items. After asking him about the iPad he said “you should’ve told me, It had a CRC label on it I already took it to the back but I would’ve sold it to you if I knew you wanted it.” Tonight we were lucky enough to have two Nintendo switches and an iPad returned. I was shopping around for iPad already and I originally bought a Nintendo switch for my boyfriend for Christmas and he accidentally damaged it so I was looking to get him a replacement. Also my older sister requested that I find her an Nintendo switch which as well because she also wanted one. I asked guest services if there was anything wrong with the iPad and the switches that had been returned and they said that the switches had been opened but the iPad appeared to be fine. So they agreed to resell it to me, before we could do the transaction another team lead stopped us and said that we might not be able to do that even though we have been repackaging items for weeks. He said the repackaging them for a really low price and reselling it may flag on report and then we should check with asset protection. We only have one guy who works in AP so asset protection will not be at our store for a few days and my sister is going back to Texas. I don’t have an issue with purchasing all the items for regular price, but I want to know if I can get into any trouble for buying them repackaged. I don’t wanna lose my job and I don’t want the associates that have been selling me repackage electronics to lose their jobs either. We think we’re following the proper protocol or at least according to the instructions that we’ve been getting but I just want to make sure that we are doing it by the official Target Policy. I know that if items are sellable they have to be on the floor for at least 15 minutes before a team member can purchase them however, these items were already about to be defected out because they were not looked at as re-sellable to guest, I know the risk I’m taking by buying returned electronics but to me they were in good enough condition to purchase.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 2, 2021)

We don’t ever repackage electronics like apple products or high dollar game systems...they go straight CRC.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2021)

That is absolutely 100% a termable offense for both you and GS. The handbook says in no uncertain terms repackaging items at a discount then immediately buying them is not ok. AP probably already knows bc they literally have a report that shows them TMs who repackage than ring up/buy items.

bottom line. *You cannot use your status as a team member to gain an unfair advantage at purchasing items, regardless of condition. If it’s not sellable to a guest, it’s not sellable to a ™. *

also apple products must be CRCd if returned. Even if unopened (GS should open to check serial then CRC)


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2021)

To add, you are also not to be buying anything, regardless of price or condition, for someone else. Basically, you are giving your sister your discount.


----------



## T90 (Jan 3, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That is absolutely 100% a termable offense for both you and GS. The handbook says in no uncertain terms repackaging items at a discount then immediately buying them is not ok. AP probably already knows bc they literally have a report that shows them TMs who repackage than ring up/buy items.
> 
> bottom line. *You cannot use your status as a team member to gain an unfair advantage at purchasing items, regardless of condition. If it’s not sellable to a guest, it’s not sellable to a ™. *
> 
> also apple products must be CRCd if returned. Even if unopened (GS should open to check serial then CRC)


Thank you for letting me know this! Do you know exactly where this is in the handbook for me to reference?


----------



## T90 (Jan 3, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> We don’t ever repackage electronics like apple products or high dollar game systems...they go straight CRC.


Hi Anelmi, does your store ever sell electronics that have been returned but unopened? We sometimes get items like that and even team leads repurchase them, I’m not sure if they pay the full value or a repackage price. I’m just curious to know what the rules are so that I don’t make another mistake like that again.


----------



## T90 (Jan 3, 2021)

Yetive said:


> To add, you are also not to be buying anything, regardless of price or condition, for someone else. Basically, you are giving your sister your discount.


Hi Yetive, I was never informed that purchasing an item and letting the person that it was interned for repay me back later off company property was against the rules. Even during my orientation HR said it was fine as long as I’m never letting someone other than myself use my discount in-store and online. My sister was not in the store, she was at home. Is there something different listed in the handbook that says so?


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 3, 2021)

T90 said:


> Hi Yetive, I was never informed that purchasing an item and letting the person that it was interned for repay me back later off company property was against the rules. Even during my orientation HR said it was fine as long as I’m never letting someone other than myself use my discount in-store and online. My sister was not in the store, she was at home. Is there something different listed in the handbook that says so?


Yes, the handbook says you cannot do that.

So if you do that, it's best not to tell anyone because how else would they know after the fact.


----------



## T90 (Jan 3, 2021)

Llamanatee said:


> Yes, the handbook says you cannot do that.
> 
> So if you do that, it's best not to tell anyone because how else would they know after the fact.


Thank you, I actually just checked the hand booked and found the exact bullet point.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 3, 2021)

T90 said:


> Thank you for letting me know this! Do you know exactly where this is in the handbook for me to reference?


Section about ™ purchasing guidelines.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 3, 2021)

T90 said:


> Hi Anelmi, does your store ever sell electronics that have been returned but unopened?


You still have to open an iPad to make sure it matches the serial then it would go to crc


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Bottom line is that you’ve been purchasing this repackaged high value items and once you have an Ap and takes a look at the report you will possibly be in a lot of trouble . All items that are crc or salvage has a specific report just as the repackaged and most likely I would come down on all of the above individuals including that team lead and guest service. And that’s because you bought a repackaged item at a lower cost than the store would have gotten the credit for so now you’ve created margin loss . And target is in the business of maligning money not lose money.


----------

